# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  الموسوعة القانونية و الأجندة القانونية لمكتب المحامى نسخة كاملة

## هيثم الفقى

الموسوعة القانونية و الأجندة القانونية لمكتب المحامى نسخة كاملة 

برنامج الأجندة القانونية
لمكتب المحامى الاليكترونى - نسخة كاملة - 
حجم البرنامج مضغوط 14.8 ميجا ببرنامج وينرار
وبعد فك الضغط تحصل على الاسطوانة كاملة
ملف ايزو حجمه 29.2 ميجا جاهز للحرق مباشرة 
على سى دى أو من الاسطوانه الوهمية والبرنامج يشرح لأول مرة شرحا مفصلا ومصورا
يبين خطوات تنصيب البرنامج وخطوات العمل عليه
يعنى باختصار شديد الآن تقدر أخى المحامى تحتفظ
بجميع قضاياك ومعلوماتها الدقيقة على جهاز الكمبيوتر
بطريقة منظمة ودقيقة وسريعة 0 القضية بكافة تفصيلاتها
سواء أكانت مدنية أو جنائية أو شرعية ( محكمة الأسرة ) 

أو أمن دولة أو جناية أو حتى أمر جنائى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بدءاً من اسم الموكل وصفته ورقم الدعوى وسنة رفعها 
والمحكمة المرفوع أمامها الدعوى والجلسة الاولى للدعوى 
وما تم فيها والجلسة القادمة والقرار فيها والكثيييييييير !!!
كذلك
الاحكام الجنائية ورقم حصر التنفيذ وسنته ومقدار الكفالة 
وهل تم سدادها من عدمه ؟ وعنوان الخصم ( المحكوم عليه )
وقسم الشرطة المختص بالتنفيذ والكثيييييييييييييييييير !!!!
كذلك
أرقام التوكيلات ونوعها خاصة أم عامة وسنتها ومكتب التوثيق
الصادر منه التوكيل واسم الموكل والكثيييييييييييييير !!!!!!!!
كذلك
اسم الموكل وجميع القضايا المقيدة باسمه وأرقامها ونوعها
وتأجيلاتها والقرارات التى صدرت فيها الى صدور الحكم فيها
سواء كان تمهيديا أو قطعياً والكثيييييييييييييير !!!!!!!!!!!!!

الشرح بالصور




















الرابط 

والبرنامج يعمل

بالأسطوانه الوهمية أو بحرقه على سى دى

منقول

----------


## aL3oMDa

athanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## المحقق الجنائي

بارك الله فيك جهد تشكر عليه

----------


## صلاح كمال

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmed6477

شكرا جزيلا لضراتكم على هذا المجهود البناء الذى يفيد كل من هو مهتم بالقانون والمحاماه  واريد كتب وبحوث فى علم الجريمه  للاستفاده اكثر وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## tareq

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

